# TakeT BPP Portable Supertweeter and H2+ Headphone - Head-Fi TV, Episode 010



## jude

In Episode 010 of Head-Fi TV, we take a look at a couple of enigmatic products from an enigmatic Japanese designer and company. The BPP is a portable supertweeter for headphone listening. The H2+ is a headphone with Heil-type polymer piezoelectric drivers and supertweeters. (We also look at the H2+'s companion TR2 transformer box.)
   
   
  This episode is brought to you by *CanJam @ Rocky Mountain Audiofest* and *Rocky Mountain Audiofest*.  Find out more about the best high-end headphone show in the world by visiting *http://www.canjam.org*
   
   

  Products mentioned in the video:

   

 *TakeT BPP* portable supertweeter
 *TakeT H2+* Heil-type polymer piezoelectric headphone
 *TakeT TR2* companion transformer box for TakeT H2+ headphone
 *Fostex HP-A3* USB-bus-powered DAC and headphone amplifier
 *Fostex HP-P1* portable digital iPod/iPhone/iPad DAC and headphone amplifier
 *Sennheiser HD 800* headphone
 *Sennheiser HD 650* headphone
 *Sonic Studio Amarra* computer music player software
   

   

   

   

_Head-Fi TV Episode 010 _produced by Joseph Cwik and Jude Mansilla

   

   

  We will occasionally post Q&A episodes of Head-Fi TV.  If you want to submit any questions (or comments), you can do so via email to *tv@head-fi.org*.


----------



## jude

Reserved for TakeT H2 review by Duggeh.


----------



## jude

Reserved.


----------



## sphinxvc

Wow.  Really interesting.  Nice pick for a topic, Jude.


----------



## NA Blur

Neat concept!
   
  I can imagine a set of mounted mini speakers that stick to the side of your jaw just below your ears that could use this idea.


----------



## Armaegis

I keep sayin', we're one step away from a halo neck brace style (the kind that bolt into your head) with transducers to put the sound directly into our skull. Well... maybe something slightly less extreme... but I wouldn't be surprised if something subdermal comes out within a decade.


----------



## Rawrbington

wow.  makes the K1000 look normal


----------



## zowki

Head-Fi TV is covering too many niche/boutique products. How about more mainstream products for the typical head-fi'er in future episodes?


----------



## logwed

Quote: 





zowki said:


> Head-Fi TV is covering too many niche/boutique products. How about more mainstream products for the typical head-fi'er in future episodes?


 

 Like the ones that almost everyone has experience with? What's the point in that? Just ask anybody on the forums for average stuff.


----------



## jude

Quote: 





zowki said:


> Head-Fi TV is covering too many niche/boutique products. How about more mainstream products for the typical head-fi'er in future episodes?


 

 We'll continue to cover more mainstream products, in addition to the _Head-Fi'ers-are-the-only-ones-who'll-get-this_ stuff.
   
  I just don't think you'll ever see the likes of the TakeT H2+ covered on CNET's videos, or any other video channel for that matter--that is why _we_ must. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I think the next episode has more non-mainstream stuff, too, so you might want to avoid Episode 011.


----------



## BattleBrat

Yes, we need more fringe products, Average Joe went for the "fringe" products, and discovered pure awesomeness out there for the Custom IEM seeker (the Fabs in the works for me, I wouldn't have found out about them any other way) 
 So "fringe" away Mr. Jude, dig us up those hidden gems!!!


----------



## aRRR

Cool stuff Jude. Do you really need the TR2 for the H2+ or could you drive it directly from a speaker amp? And what about the pairing of the TR2 with a speaker amp, does it improve as you go up to a higher quality speaker amp?


----------



## UtzY

Maybe Tyll would like to measure them!


----------



## kongmw

at one point, I thought Jude was gonna say the "facepalm test"...


----------



## RudeWolf

Good to see reviews of not that common technology. By the way- was there any difference whether the tweeter flaps were opened on the H2 headphone/earspeaker?


----------



## Spareribs

I love Jude's monster wrist watch.


----------



## fdhfdy

People are one step away from putting speakers on their heads.


----------



## DavidMahler

Jude,
   
  This was the most fascinating review.  I never even really considered the TakeT line.  I'm deadset against EQing headphones that cost over a few hundred dollars, so what you said about the mid-bass hump would be a concern for me.  Even still, your recommendation is a compelling one. I have a feeling tho by the looks of the headphone that I would barely use it.  It looks kind of heavy and not so sturdy on the head.  But really, this review was an unexpected surprise and I will consider it


----------



## jpelg

If you have the appropriate cable adapters (4-pin XLR->RSA Protector-style), can you try driving the H2 using the RSA SR71B?
   
  I'm curious.


----------



## metalsonata

Wow, those headphones are so ugly. I want them. :-D


----------



## Uchiya

Off-topic but, doesn't it look like Jude dropped 15lbs?


----------



## logwed

Quote: 





uchiya said:


> Off-topic but, doesn't it look like Jude dropped 15lbs?


 


  Brown-noser. You're gonna have a profile like Mdraluck23 one of these days


----------



## Currawong

Quote: 





logwed said:


> Brown-noser. You're gonna have a profile like Mdraluck23 one of these days


 

 Jude isn't a woman ... I think anyway.


----------



## nkkuma

Pioneer had a line of headphones with the  polymer piezoelectric drivers  in 70s', SE300, SE500, SE700 if I remember correctly. I use to have the SE500s,  they are monster to drive and sound very dry and sterile. It is good to know another ancient headphone technology is revived like the orthodynamics.


----------



## MusicTurtle

I don't know what it is but I found them to be visually striking. Then again I enjoy staring at old timey tanks....


----------



## Parall3l

Its nice to see jude reviewing stuff that isn't commonly found in the mainstream channels, although it would be nice to see something more affordable for students like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe something like a budget portable amp roundup ?


----------



## Duggeh

Quick post as I'm on the move.
   
  If you buy one of these, also buy a Sennheiser HD212. The headband can be adapted to replace the horrible TakeT one.
   
  Also consider running one with a Stax amplifier (717 minimum, KGSS better).


----------



## TheGomdoRi

Great episode - covers the famous super-tweeter from the ads I was really curious as to how the thing works and it now has been answered!
  The headphones on the other hand I'd really want to try them someday but wouldn't buy ... I'd be surprised if anybody is "connoisseur" enough to get them


----------



## volted

I have been looking forward to finding out exactly what this thing does!


----------



## volted

Ok, watched the review ....
   
  What did I just witness? ... the last thing I expected was quality sound from them!
   
  I mean .... really?


----------



## DavidMahler

Quote: 





duggeh said:


> Quick post as I'm on the move.
> 
> If you buy one of these, also buy a Sennheiser HD212. The headband can be adapted to replace the horrible TakeT one.


 

 I have no doubts that you are correct, but buying a 3,000 dollar headphone and sticking the cups on a comparatively flimsy headband probably worth in all reality about a dollar, doesn't sit well with me at all.  Any other headbands work with the TakeT?


----------



## BobSaysHi

Guys, did you hear? The new supertweeter (tm) allows you to hear supersonic frequencies THROUGH YOUR FACE!

   

*DO YOU HAVE ANY IDEA HOW MUCH INFORMATION IS LOST BY NOT LISTENING TO MUSIC THROUGH YOUR FACE? *

   

*ALL OF IT.*

   

  Buy yours today.


----------



## loremipsum

One thing to consider with the supertweeter is that most music probably doesn't contain frequencies that high. And most sources/amps probably don't really focus on the supersonic frequency range, either


----------



## logwed

Quote: 





loremipsum said:


> One thing to consider with the supertweeter is that most music probably doesn't contain frequencies that high. And most sources/amps probably don't really focus on the supersonic frequency range, either


 


  The other is that YOU CAN'T HEAR IT.
   
  EDIT: I wonder if it actually puts out any sound waves at all, has anyone tested it at all?


----------



## loremipsum

Well of course you can't, you aren't supposed to hear it. You're supposed absorb it via osmosis.


----------



## maverickronin

And even if you could hear it you'd fist need a hi-rez recording that was recorded with mics capable of recording such high frequencies and then they need to be recoding instruments that actually make such high frequencies.
   
  All of those thing do actually exist but they aren't terribly common even on their own.  When you combine all those requirements it will work out to a minuscule percentage of all music available today.
   
  I suppose if you already know you listen to stuff like that...


----------



## Armaegis

I would keep it in my pocket...


----------



## musalava

Keep it coming Jude! Mainstream or not, all of the episodes are super cool and informative. Looking forward to the next episode, as always.


----------



## metalsonata

I hope the next episode is a Thunderpants episode. ^^


----------



## burnliff

to be fair, the TakeT headband looks pretty crappy too
  
  Quote: 





davidmahler said:


> I have no doubts that you are correct, but buying a 3,000 dollar headphone and sticking the cups on a comparatively flimsy headband probably worth in all reality about a dollar, doesn't sit well with me at all.  Any other headbands work with the TakeT?


----------



## DavidMahler

Jude, I'd love a comparison of high end DACs
   
  Compare a under $1000 DAC to an over $8000 DAC


----------



## metalsonata

Quote: 





davidmahler said:


> Jude, I'd love a comparison of high end DACs
> 
> Compare a under $1000 DAC to an over $8000 DAC


 

 Ooo I'd like to see a DAC rundown as well--looking for a new one to pair with the Phonitor. :-D


----------



## stuckonsound

Ron Popeil is selling audio now? "If you call now, when you purchase H2+, we'll give you not 1, but 2 BPP Portable Supertweeters." No offense, but that headphone looks like a cross between a DT150 (without it's durability, it looks loose and flabby, those loops look like twist ties covered with electrical tape) and a K1000 (but without the sound quality, a $3000 headphone that needs to be eq'd to sound decent?).


----------



## hgabi00

Is the TR2, just a switchbox ?
  In that case, it's waaay too expensive.
Hifiman has a similar box, for $99.


----------



## Sweden

Quote: 





zowki said:


> Head-Fi TV is covering too many niche/boutique products. How about more mainstream products for the typical head-fi'er in future episodes?


 

  
This is a place mainly for enthusiasts so covering these types of product is what Head-Fi TV should be all about, as the other low priced products are featured everywhere else.
   
If I could improve these videos I would try to bringing in more products and do some comparisons. That would really help the average person and consumer here IMO.
  
For exampel I would like to see a lineup of 5-10 DAC's in various price points, or talking about the different top custom IEM in some upcomming episodes.


----------



## Sweden

EDIT


----------



## jfunk

Like someone mentioned earlier iPhones/Pods only go up to 20kHz it would be interesting to try out the BPP on an SACD player or something similar to see the difference it makes


----------



## MulberryMadness

Odd, I could have sworn Jude just did a review of the best headphones... evah!
   
  And yet, not a word of comparison with these H2+???


----------



## kiteki

That was a fantastic video review! and I like Jude's accent.
   
  There are very in-depth academic studies that support the claim of the TakeT BPP, so I think it seems like an interesting and innovative product with a low price, I'd just like to know if it's fabricating the ultra high frequencies with the information it receives from the normal frequency range, or if actually requires the UHF information in order to function as intended, which will require the correct music, DAC, Amp and so on, as you can see on their website they mention it _will not_ work from a minidisc player using AAC format.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





kiteki said:


> There are very in-depth academic studies that support the claim of the TakeT BPP, so I think it seems like an interesting and innovative product with a low price, I'd just like to know if it's fabricating the ultra high frequencies with the information it receives from the normal frequency range, or if actually requires the UHF information in order to function as intended, which will require the correct music, DAC, Amp and so on, as you can see on their website they mention it _will not_ work from a minidisc player using AAC format.


 

 If that's the same study I think it is, it also gets questioned by multiple group of scientists since the result can not be replicated. I'll take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## kiteki

Here is an essay on the studies: http://jn.physiology.org/content/83/6/3548.full
  Here is another one: http://www.cco.caltech.edu/~boyk/spectra/spectra.htm
   
   Here is the wikipedia entry: *"Attempts to independently reproduce these results have so far been unsuccessful.[size=x-small][4][/size][size=x-small][5][/size]"*
   
  If you click on 4 and 5, you are linked to these articles:
  4. http://www.hificritic.com/downloads/Archive_A10.pdf
  5. http://www.nhk.or.jp/strl/publica/labnote/lab486.html


----------



## kiteki

Here is a cymbal crash, one of the highest frequency resonances, the blue stuff is background noise.
   
  It seems evident to me some information is being lost here, in a 20kHz cut-off filter, so I'm not going to simply dismiss the TakeT BPP as quasi-science without researching it first, I think that's cynical, at least in light of the fact that Jude has shown in this review that TakeT are capable of making what he calls one of the best headphones in the world, right?


----------



## AuralRelations

Nice! Playing Sufjan Stevens _The Age of Adz_. I love that album.


----------



## JRG1990

Quote: 





sweden said:


> This is a place mainly for enthusiasts so covering these types of product is what Head-Fi TV should be all about, as the other low priced products are featured everywhere else.
> 
> If I could improve these videos I would try to bringing in more products and do some comparisons. That would really help the average person and consumer here IMO.
> 
> For exampel I would like to see a lineup of 5-10 DAC's in various price points, or talking about the different top custom IEM in some upcomming episodes.


 

 There are some really good budget headphones like superlux , which I would like to see featured they would be great for head-fiers on a low budget.


----------



## ardgedee

Quote:


davidmahler said:


> This was the most fascinating review.  I never even really considered the TakeT line.  I'm deadset against EQing headphones that cost over a few hundred dollars, so what you said about the mid-bass hump would be a concern for me.  Even still, your recommendation is a compelling one. I have a feeling tho by the looks of the headphone that I would barely use it.  It looks kind of heavy and not so sturdy on the head.  But really, this review was an unexpected surprise and I will consider it


 

 Jude graciously hosted a Detroit area meetup in June, where several of us had the opportunity to try the H2+. I'll reserve judgement on the sound quality, since a meetup is a good place for first impressions and a bad place for controlled comparative listening, but I can say that the TakeT phones are some of the lightest I've ever worn. And, yes, not so sturdy on the head...


----------



## Sweden

Quote:
  Originally Posted by *JRG1990* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  


> There are some really good budget headphones like superlux , which I would like to see featured they would be great for head-fiers on a low budget.


----------



## moophus

by the definition of "unique", how can something be "very unique"? (being used multiple times to describe H2+)


----------



## DavidMahler

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> Quote:
> 
> Jude graciously hosted a Detroit area meetup in June, where several of us had the opportunity to try the H2+. I'll reserve judgement on the sound quality, since a meetup is a good place for first impressions and a bad place for controlled comparative listening, but I can say that the TakeT phones are some of the lightest I've ever worn. And, yes, not so sturdy on the head...


 

 Interesting!
   
  I know that meets are pretty much a killer for detailed impressions, but you can still share your impressions I'm all ears


----------



## ardgedee

Well, two months along, my memories are a little fuzzy on the details. What does stick in my mind are two things: First is that fiddling with the doors over the supertweeters had no readily perceptible effect on what I heard. The second is that the Stax 007 and 009 outperformed it on all counts. This has to be qualified by all the equipment ahead of the Stax phones were also better than what was feeding the TakeT; but even the HE-6 and LCD-2 were more satisfying to listen to on most systems I heard that day, and either cost a fraction of the H2+'s asking price.


----------



## Parall3l

Just found this thread 
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/561552/hypersonic-effect-discussion
   
  This pretty much proves the BPP works IMO


----------



## BARNSTORMER

Jude, what cable are you using on your HD650's?


----------



## hgabi00

"Head-Fi TV, Episode 11: Fostex BP-P1 "
   
  I can see it on youtube, but can not watch it yet.


----------



## goon-heaven

I listen daily to a pair of the original groupbuy Takets driven direct from a BHSE. I really like the detailed tacile sound. There is some minor bass resonance(something do with the square ear-pad shape - some damping foam in corners help).
   
  Thanks Duggeh for the tip on Sennheiser replacement frame - the plastic frame leaves a lot to be desired, and are now crumbling.Any other tweaks?
   
  Jude: I'm thinking of buying Stax SR-009s. How do they compare? What the differences?


----------



## anetode

Watching that I kept wondering about whether the effect came from the special type of driver or the unorthodox "free soundfield" float design. I think you'd get the same effect with a regular dynamic with a large diaphragm.
   
  Otherwise, I don't see quite what's so sensational about the 'phones: they have an awful industrial design that even foam testing dummies would refuse to wear, the frequency response is uneven and has a narrow sweet spot, and the price is ridiculous for drivers that are nothing more than pleated plastic sheets.
   
  The supertweeter face-palm test reminded me of
   

   
  --
   
  As an alternative product, for less than fifty dollars you can buy a dog whistle and have someone blow it in your face while you're listening to music. See if you get the extra resolution or whatnot.


----------



## Head Injury

Quote: 





anetode said:


> As an alternative product, for less than fifty dollars you can buy a dog whistle and have someone blow it in your face while you're listening to music. See if you get the extra resolution or whatnot.


 
   
  Yes, but you have to take into account the long-term cost of owning a whistle blower. Pets are a big responsibility. You would have to feed him, clean up after him, give him plenty of attention and maybe even take him for walks. And if he can't blow the whistle for the duration of the song, he might mess up the music.


----------



## Armaegis

Music always sounds better when someone's blowing my whistle...


----------



## kiteki




----------



## Swimsonny

them headphones look like to speakers strapped on his ears


----------



## R Giskard

The BPP super-tweeter cannot work, even in theory. Human hearing is a delicate instrument that positions the sounds according to how it enters the inner ear but also according to frequency of the sound. Lower frequency sounds have longer oscillating periods and this is the reason why we cannot always tell from where the sound is coming from. This is also the reason why usual placement of a subwoofer in a room makes little or no difference (generally speaking of course, there are always exceptions). On the other hand, high frequencies have shorter oscillating periods and it is quite easy to determine where the sound is coming from. This is also the reason why the usual placement of speakers should be so that the tweeter is in line with your ears (again, there are exceptions). In other words, unless this super-tweeter (20kHz or above) is directed to your inner ear, you will not hear anything. As for it being directed to "the area around your head" is just silly. The bone structure in our face cannot sense these kind of frequencies and it takes a large moving mass (say a diaphragm) below some 30Hz to do that and even then the results would be inconclusive because there are parts of the body that are much softer than the human skull so it would be difficult to determine which part of the body is responsible. Don't waste your money.
   
  I am actually quite surprised that any serious company would be selling "hot water" to headphone enthusiasts. Though 50 bucks wouldn't kill you, there are better ways to spend that money. If you feel you have an extra 50 bucks, donate to charity. It will certainly do a far greater good than this.
   
  On the headphones... It is of interest why they chose to add an additional power transformer behind before the headphones. This could mean that the headphones drivers have a substantially lower impedance or it might be that the impedance is unstable so that the amplifier would need to have a lower output impedance. Does anyone know the specifications for those headphones?


----------



## MuppetFace

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but I just wanted to whole-heartedly thank Jude for his review of this esoteric line of products. I was really entertained watching it. On a related note, I plan on buying an H2+ and TR2 setup from Mr. Takei in the coming weeks. I've had my heart set on it for some time.


----------



## kiertijai

*Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but I just wanted to whole-heartedly thank Jude for his review of this esoteric line of products. I was really entertained watching it. On a related note, I plan on buying an H2+ and TR2 setup from Mr. Takei in the coming weeks. I've had my heart set on it for some time.*
       Dear Muppetface : what is the price and what parts should I consider to use with the DIY T2?


----------



## MuppetFace

Hey there Kiertijai. I'm definitely not the right person to ask. I was referring to the TR2 adapter box from TakeT, not the Stax T2 amp. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## vaxick

It's like they were designed by helicopter headphones, but gave them that boxy Japanese design.


----------



## Aero Dynamik

_*Super-tweeter. WOW!*_ This must be the break through I've been looking for. Hearing stuff above 20 kHz through the skin of your face. I just got to have it, and just $49! It almost sounds too good to be true. Seriously, how can you keep a straight face taking about what must be a complete hoax from beginning to end, and it wasn't even published April 1?! Putting your hands in front of your face, especially while covering the ears with your thumbs as you do in the video, and it won't change what you hear? C'mon! I was literally LOL, so I enjoyed myself anyway. Thanks!


----------



## Aero Dynamik

anetode said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Spot on! LOL!


----------



## AndroidVageta

Reminds me of my old Sony PFR-V1's or the Sony MDR-SA5000's. 
  
 Loved my PFR-V1's...I really did...just not enough bass for me unfortunately. Other than that they were great! Still the most comfortable headphone I've ever owned.


----------



## R Giskard

Yes, that speaks something of Mr. Takei. More so than it does about the people who actually bought this unbelievably, disgracefully and shamefully useless device. I cannot believe Jude did a video about it. Stupidity seems to have no boundaries.


----------



## haarvi

A game changer for the TaketT H2 may be on the horizon:

An amplifier specfically designed to work with the TakeT headphones.

Made by Trafomatic Audio. In Serbia.

Still at the Coming Soon stage. 
No impressions yet

http://www.head-fi.org/t/686979/trafomatic-audio-taket-h2-amplifier


----------



## Aero Dynamik

r giskard said:


> Yes, that speaks something of Mr. Takei. More so than it does about the people who actually bought this unbelievably, disgracefully and shamefully useless device. I cannot believe Jude did a video about it. _*Stupidity seems to have no boundaries.*_


 
 Yes, it's a miracle that humanity so far has survived! Either way, even the sun has its spots so we'll forgive Jude and consider this as the exception that proves the rule.


----------

